# New Code for the RHogam Injection?



## rmatthews (Jan 15, 2013)

I am getting denial from Texas Medicaid on Rhogam injections we have always billed 96372 for admin and J2790- for Medication and I am know getting denials for J2790. Does anyone know of any changes I am not seeing?

Thanks for the help!
Rebecca M


----------



## psmedbill (Feb 26, 2013)

*rhogam*

it could be that they are not recognizing the j code...I'm having problems with our ky medicaid as well....we are suppose to use 90384 cpt code instead.  Hope it helps!!


----------



## Bready (Feb 26, 2013)

*Rhogam*

Have you included the NDC for Rhogam?   TX Medicaid will deny the claim if it is not included.


----------



## LOVETAMBRA (Aug 20, 2014)

Try 90384


----------

